# emerge world dipendenze [OK]

## fde2

ciao

ho:

```

emerge -avDu world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4" [ebuild])

```

perchè devo smascherare un pacchetto per fare un semplice aggiornamento ?Last edited by fde2 on Mon Nov 12, 2007 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

forse perchè lm-sensors è instabile e richiama dipendenze instabili...

----------

## codadilupo

perchè hai scelto l'opzione -Du, che significa aggiorna al'ultima versione possibile e tirati dietro anche le dipendenze. Ora, visto che l'ultima versione di lm_sensor è smascherata, ma le sue dipendenze no, ne consegue che devi smascherare il pacchetto, o decidere di non usare -u

emerge world  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

a me la 2.10.4 la porta ancora ~x86

----------

## fde2

ma quindi io non posso avere un sistema stable aggiornarlo e mantenerlo stable ?

se aggiorno un sistema che si porta dietro pacchetti non stable e che a sua volta potrebbero riagganciarsi a dipendenze non stable... non finisco col tempo ad avere un sistema completamente instabile ?

----------

## djinnZ

può capitare che il devel che segue un pacchetto smascheri l'ebuild senza verificare che le dipendenze siano stabili, o più facilmente che nel frattempo una delle dipendenze si dimostri instabile e venga mascherata di nuovo.

Su bugzilla leggo che proprio read-edid (richiamato se hai la use flag sensorsd se non ricordo male) ha problemi su amd64 e va bene sulle atre architetture.

Mi sa che è un errore di distrazione ma spero che i devel che bazzicano questo forum abbiano ulteriori chiarimenti.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

da me sono entrambi stabili.. provate a sincare di nuovo

----------

## fde2

da me no  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

@fde2: ma che profilo stai usando?

----------

## fde2

avevo --> default-linux/x86/2006.1

sono passato a --> default-linux/x86/2007.0 (eselect profile set X)

ho syncato

ma il problema rimane.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Si vede che synchi da un server che non hanno ancora aggiornato: o aspetti un po o cambi server

----------

## fde2

cambiato server risyncato... nulla

----------

## Scen

Puoi postare l'output di un tuo

```

emerge --info

```

, per piacere?

E anche l'output di

```

grep KEY /usr/portage/x11-misc/read-edid/read-edid-1.4.1-r1.ebuild

```

----------

## djinnZ

strano, prova a vedere se nell'ebuild c'è un KEYWORDS="... ~x86 ..." o se è stato inserito in profiles/package.mask etc.

Potresti provare a rigenerare la cache di portage ma non so fino a che punto sia utile.

Per caso usi qualche overlay?

----------

## fde2

emerge --info -->

```

Portage 2.1.3.16 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 08 Nov 2007 13:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt dri fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv isdnlog jpeg ldap lm_sensors logrotate md5sum midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection sensord session snmp spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts ucs2 unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

and 

```

# grep KEY /usr/portage/x11-misc/read-edid/read-edid-1.4.1-r1.ebuild 

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ppc ~x86"

```

----------

## djinnZ

è la versione precedente, strano, come se non l'avesse aggiornato.

Prova a cambiare mirror o SYNC in make.conf

----------

## fde2

ho syncato nuovamente adesso... cmq il server dell'rsync l'hai visto ?

----------

## Scen

O sei sfortunato e Portage va a sincronizzarsi sempre con un mirror non aggiornato (molto difficile), oppure la tua operazione di sync ha qualche problema. Io utilizzo la tua stessa impostazione di SYNC, e non ho mai avuto problemi.

Cosa ti restituisce

```

grep rsync /var/log/emerge.log | tail

```

?

----------

## fde2

```

# grep rsync /var/log/emerge.log | tail 

1194459888: === Sync completed with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1194512701: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

1194513088: === Sync completed with rsync://64.127.121.98/gentoo-portage

1194522083: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://140.105.134.102/gentoo-portage

1194522109: >>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://132.229.67.201/gentoo-portage

1194522538: === Sync completed with rsync://132.229.67.201/gentoo-portage

1194531706: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://147.32.127.222/gentoo-portage

1194532048: === Sync completed with rsync://147.32.127.222/gentoo-portage

1194628314: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://88.198.224.205/gentoo-portage

1194628752: === Sync completed with rsync://88.198.224.205/gentoo-portage

```

ho risyncato adesso... e il problema rimane.

----------

## fde2

ok, ho risolto, mi ero dimenticato di rsync_excludes:

```

games-*/*

media-*/*

x11-*/*

sci-*/*

```

----------

